
NY Public Library goes to the subway - wowsig
https://www.nypl.org/blog/2017/06/08/subwaylibrary
======
mortonpincus
I am interested in what we learn from this collaboration as means of
influencing future projects of this kind. I hope anonymized usage data is made
public. Also, it's a nice way to put the NYPL in front of people on a daily
basis. Would be good to see this effort find a means of doing that
consistently on a the commute.

